# Blenny, Damsel, Pseudochromis Compatibility



## fishbuddy (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 24-gallon Aquapod with a starry blenny and a yellow-tailed damsel. Two days ago, I bought a purple pseudochromis to round out the tank. The damsel is now missing a small piece of its tail, and the blenny and pseudochromis are behaving extremely aggressively towards each other. There were no problems in the tank before.

Are the fish all actually compatible?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the answer is in the question. No, they are not.


----------



## fishbuddy (Sep 7, 2010)

Charting says that they are. It's only been two days, and I'm wondering if I'm jumping the gun is all. I also recently changed the hours of the light, and it's possible that the feeding schedule is off. I probably should have included these details in the question. 

I was looking for knowledgeable responses, not for someone pointing out the obvious, particularly when the compatibility charts say that blennies, damsels, and pseudochromis are all compatible with each other.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

fishbuddy said:


> I was looking for knowledgeable responses, not for someone pointing out the obvious, particularly when the compatibility charts say that blennies, damsels, and pseudochromis are all compatible with each other.


When you ask such a blunt question which your question was exactly this "are these fish even compatable" your going to get an obvious answer and you didn't state a compatablilty chart said they were. and the thing with a compatability chart is everyone has their own opinion and each fish acts different there are to many factors that play into how a fish acts to give someone a 100% answer on if it will be compatable. The biggest problem i see with compatability charts is they lump everything into one large catagory like "angelfish" or "blennys" or "damsels" because not every single type of one fish is going to be compatable with every single type of another. Even tho it says blennys and damsels are compatable i would never concider keeping a beautiful stary blenny as peaceful as they are with an aggressive little cheap fish like a damsel. you need to more look at the nature of the fish and not so much what the compatability chart says. damsels and dotty backs are concidered semi-aggressive and should be kept in a semi-aggressive tank while the stary blenny is listed as a peacefull fish and should be kept in a community tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and thing is to they are probably compatable(the damsal and dottyback that is) in a larger tank but yours is simply to small and they are fighting for territory you just simply cant do a semi-aggressive set up in such a small tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

As these fish mature (dottyback and damsel) the fighting will only increase. Compatibility charts will only get you so far. It takes nothing into account besides general family behavior. Individual fish are completely unpredictable. My first answer sounds unintellegent but it is very true. The proof is in the pudding.


----------

